# [GELÖST] Gentoo mit Epson WF (Gilt für EPSON WorkForce)

## wirkzeit

Hallöchen und guten Tag,

ich versuche seit einiger Zeit meinen Netzwerkdrucker Epson WF-2010 zum drucken zu bewegen.

Habe schon den Treiber selbst kompiliert und umgebaut gemäß dieser Anleitung:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-948946.html

Drucker wird gefunden, alles einwandfrei...

Bekomme beim drucken aber immer ein "Filter failed" in CUPS...

Keine weiteren Fehlermeldungen.. nichts ...

Google schweigt sich da auch aus... Hat irgend jemand eine Quelle oder einen Link für einen funktionierenden Workarround/Anleitung...

Wäre sehr dankbar  :Smile: 

Grüße aus dem Oberbergischen udn Dank im voraus

ThorstenLast edited by wirkzeit on Fri Apr 17, 2015 7:44 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## schmidicom

So aus dem Stegreif würde ich mal vermuten das der "Filter" (aus der von dir verlinkten Anleitung) nicht da liegt oder der Treiber (also die PPD-Datei) ihn sucht oder er funktioniert einfach nicht.

----------

## wirkzeit

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> So aus dem Stegreif würde ich mal vermuten das der "Filter" (aus der von dir verlinkten Anleitung) nicht da liegt oder der Treiber (also die PPD-Datei) ihn sucht oder er funktioniert einfach nicht.

 

Hallöchen,

also der Filter ist definitiv auffindbar sonst ist die Meldung in Cups ein Fehler mit Missing & Path! (Auch schon ausprobiert). Die ppd Datei habe ich über cups eingebunden und wird auch nicht im log bemängelt.

Ich habe gestern was über LSB im Netz gelesen, da hatte irgendwo in den Staaten genau die gleichen Probleme und da hatte es wohl was damit zu tun...

Dann habe ich noch das in der error.log von Cups gefunden...

```
D [16/Apr/2015:18:15:58 +0200] [Job 6] PID 2046 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pdftopdf) exited with no errors.

D [16/Apr/2015:18:15:58 +0200] [Job 6] Failed to send: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

D [16/Apr/2015:18:15:58 +0200] [Job 6] Failed to get find device cups-EPSON_WF-2010_Series

D [16/Apr/2015:18:15:58 +0200] [Job 6] Calling FindDeviceById(cups-EPSON_WF-2010_Series)

D [16/Apr/2015:18:15:58 +0200] [Job 6] Failed to send: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

D [16/Apr/2015:18:15:58 +0200] [Job 6] Failed to get device cups-EPSON_WF-2010_Series

D [16/Apr/2015:18:15:58 +0200] [Job 6] Color Manager: no profiles specified in PPD

```

Forsche noch daran  :Smile: ))

Danke für deine Mühe, Grüße in die Schweiz

ThorstenLast edited by wirkzeit on Fri Apr 17, 2015 4:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

Was ist den das eigentlich für eine Art von Filter, Binary oder Script?

Bei meinem Kyocera Drucker ist der Filter eine kleine Binary mit sehr wenigen Abhängigkeiten die den Druckauftrag in KPDL konvertiert.

```
/usr/lib/cups/filter/kyofilter_B (interpreter => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2)

    libcups.so.2 => /usr/lib64/libcups.so.2

        libgssapi.so.3 => /usr/lib64/libgssapi.so.3

            libheimntlm.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libheimntlm.so.0

            libkrb5.so.26 => /usr/lib64/libkrb5.so.26

            libheimbase.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libheimbase.so.1

            libhx509.so.5 => /usr/lib64/libhx509.so.5

            libwind.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libwind.so.0

            libsqlite3.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libsqlite3.so.0

                libicui18n.so.54 => /usr/lib64/libicui18n.so.54

                    libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.2/libstdc++.so.6

                    libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.2/libgcc_s.so.1

                libicuuc.so.54 => /usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.54

                    libicudata.so.54 => /usr/lib64/libicudata.so.54

            libhcrypto.so.4 => /usr/lib64/libhcrypto.so.4

            libasn1.so.8 => /usr/lib64/libasn1.so.8

            libcom_err.so.2 => /lib64/libcom_err.so.2

            libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2

            libroken.so.18 => /usr/lib64/libroken.so.18

            libcrypt.so.1 => /lib64/libcrypt.so.1

            libresolv.so.2 => /lib64/libresolv.so.2

        libgnutls.so.28 => /usr/lib64/libgnutls.so.28

            libp11-kit.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libp11-kit.so.0

                libffi.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libffi.so.6

            libtasn1.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libtasn1.so.6

            libnettle.so.4 => /usr/lib64/libnettle.so.4

            libhogweed.so.2 => /usr/lib64/libhogweed.so.2

            libgmp.so.10 => /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.10

        libavahi-common.so.3 => /usr/lib64/libavahi-common.so.3

        libavahi-client.so.3 => /usr/lib64/libavahi-client.so.3

            libdbus-1.so.3 => /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0

        libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6

        libz.so.1 => /lib64/libz.so.1

    libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6
```

----------

## wirkzeit

Hallo schmidicom,

Danke für deine Hilfe, habe mir auch heute die Abhängigkeiten für den Epsonprinter angeschaut. Auch keine Auffälligkeiten...

Echt bitter... Cups error_log meldet keinerlei Fehler. Alles OK ...

Siehe hier:

```
D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/run/cups"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[8]="HOME=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[9]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[10]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@WIRKZEIT-SERVER"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[11]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/2.0.1"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[12]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[13]="USER=root"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[14]="CUPS_MAX_MESSAGE=2047"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[15]="CUPS_SERVER=/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[16]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[17]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[18]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[19]="LANG=de.UTF-8"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[20]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/EPSON_WF-2010_Series.ppd"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[21]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=128m"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[22]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-pdf-banner"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[23]="DEVICE_URI=lpd://192.168.1.3:515/PASSTHRU"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[24]="PRINTER_INFO=EPSON WF-2010 Series"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[25]="PRINTER_LOCATION=wirkzeit Büro"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[26]="PRINTER=EPSON_WF-2010_Series"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[27]="PRINTER_STATE_REASONS=none"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[28]="CUPS_FILETYPE=document"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[29]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-raster"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] envp[30]="AUTH_INFO_REQUIRED=none"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] Start rendering...

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] Set job-printer-state-message to "Start rendering...", current level=INFO

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] Processing page 1...

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] Set job-printer-state-message to "Processing page 1...", current level=INFO

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] PID 1942 (/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201211w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter) stopped with status 1.

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] PID 1943 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/lpd) exited with no errors.

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] Processing page 2...

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] Rendering completed

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] PID 1941 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/gstoraster) exited with no errors.

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] End of messages

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] printer-state=3(idle)

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] printer-state-message="Rendering completed"

D [17/Apr/2015:21:26:46 +0200] [Job 12] printer-state-reasons=none

```

Da ich noch eine Parallelinstallation mit (nein natürlich nicht mit Windows   :Cool:  ) mit OpenSuse hier habe und dort der Epson WF läuft, habe ich mir unter /opt dort mal den Filter angeschaut und siehe da, der hat nur ca 60 kb während mein selbstkompilierter nach oben erwähnter Anleitung rund 230 kb hat... also mal fix rüberkopiert, Gentoo gebootet und siehe da ... läuft... unglaublich...

Habe einige im Netz gefunden die das gleiche Problem hatten und keine Lösung...

Ist eigentlich ganz simpel:

Sourcen runterladen und Treiber nach obenstehendem Anleitungslink kompilieren Datei: epson-inkjet-printer-201211w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.x86_64.tar und epson-inkjet-printer-201211w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.src.tar ....

Alles nach Anleitung kompilieren, aber NICHT die epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0.tar.gz kompilieren, die in epson-inkjet-printer-201211w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.src.tar enthalten ist, SONDERN DIE BEREITS IM VERZEICHNISS VORHANDENE nutzen... (ca. 65000 Kbyte)

Dann klappts auch mit dem Epson ...   :Laughing: 

Puhhh, war das ne Geburt  :Smile: 

Liebe Grüße und ich hoffe, das ich jetzt auch mal anderen helfen konnte!

aus dem Oberbergischen

Thorsten

Die

----------

## wols

Hallo und Danke!

Ich habe das '*.src.rpm' heute gar nicht gebraucht.

ABER für den '/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201211w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter' auf meinem 32bit System war noch folgender Hack nötig:

```
ln -s /lib/ld-linux.so.2 /lib/ld-lsb.so.3
```

 für 64bit wohl (ungetestet) 

```
ln -s /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 /lib64/ld-lsb-x86-64.so.3
```

Quelle: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7734832.html#7734832

----------

## wirkzeit

 *wols wrote:*   

> Hallo und Danke!
> 
> Ich habe das '*.src.rpm' heute gar nicht gebraucht.
> 
> ABER für den '/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201211w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter' auf meinem 32bit System war noch folgender Hack nötig:
> ...

 

Na perfekt, so haben wir jetzt ein funktionierendes HowTo   :Very Happy: 

Grüße aus dem Oberbergischen

Thorsten

----------

